# Pork loin - made breakfast sausage & loin chops



## dward51 (Feb 27, 2017)

I ran out of my home made breakfast sausage last week, so it was time to make another batch.  I usually take trimmed pork butts and grind them for this, but this time I went another route. I used pork loins instead.  Yes, it's a leaner cut, but my original though was I can add pork fat to get the fat ratio up some more.  Problem was the local Kroger had pork fat for $2.28 a pound and the loin was only $1.78 a pound at Sam's Club.  No way I'm paying more for fat than I did for the meat!  So plan "B" was just add bacon, you get the double bonus of extra fat and flavor!  And the bacon was only $1.99 a pound in bulk multi packs.

So I picked up two pork loins totaling about 17.25 pound, and 4 pounds of Smithfield bacon (comes packaged that way) from Sam's Club.  Took 13 pounds of loins and 2 pounds of bacon for a 15 pound batch of breakfast sausage.  I used AC Legg #10 seasoning mix for this.

Some of the meat (other loin is not in the photo).













20170222_181416.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017






AC Legg #10 seasoning mix measured out (one bowl is for a 10lb batch and other is 5lb)













20170222_181649.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017






Cut the pork loin into roughly 1" cubes and cut the bacon into 1" sections to mix in.  This is the first 10lb batch.













20170222_183625.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017






Ready for first grind in large 3/8" plate in the Kitchener #12 grinder.  All the meat is in the large clear lug with seasonings mixed in. Plan is a rough grind at 3/8" and then a second grind in the 3/16" plate.













20170222_204708.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017






Rough grind. You can still see the spice mix in the grind.













20170222_205226.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017






Final grind in the 3/16" plate.  Came out real nice.













20170222_212134.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017






Made this into a gajillion sausage patties on cut sections of wax paper.  Froze them and then put them in pint size vacuum bags in "weekend" batches.  Once frozen you can vacuum pack them without deforming the patties.  The wax paper keeps them from sticking together and I can just pull a set out of the freezer on Friday nights to eat over the weekend.  I've probably got close to a 6 month supply on hand ready made now.  Sorry, I forgot to take a photo of the patties.

Now what to do with the remainder of the pork loin.  I ended up cutting this into 1" thick loin chops.  Figured they would be good for supper tonight slow cooked in the crock pot.  I ended up using a combination of two recipes for the loin chops.

The cut loin chops were first patted dry and then coated with a flour and spice mixture.  Mixture I used was:

1 cup Wondra flour
1 tsp ground mustard
1 tsp of my home made pork rub
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp black pepper
Mixed the above and poured it into a gallon zip lock bag.  Then put the loin chops in the bag shaking to coat.  The coated loin chops were then browned on the Blackstone 28" griddle, with a little butter/oil as griddle prep lubricant.













20170227_142952.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017


















20170227_143524.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017






After searing both sides, the loin chops were put into 3 layers in the slow cooker.  Layer of loin chops, then sprinkle part of a package of ranch dressing mix on top, add 1/3 of a family size can of cream of chicken soup, sprinkle with diced onion (I was going to use fresh, but was out), and repeat until all three layers are in.

So now I'm waiting on the slow cooker to do it's thing.....













20170227_144308.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017






So to the seared pork loins this is what I added:

1 packet of ranch dressing mix powder (divide between layers of chops and sprinkle on top of each layer)
1 family size can of condensed cream of chicken soup (do no add water and divide between layers)
Sliced onion or dried minced onion (amount of your choice - I was out of fresh and used minced).
Slow cook until done and fork tender.....


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2017)

That is a bit different,I did part of a loin for sausage last, didn't bother posting

looking forward to see the chops

richie


----------



## dward51 (Feb 27, 2017)

I actually made the sausage the other day and had been holding the loin chops to cook for supper tonight.  I figured it made sense to combine the two in a single thread as the meat was from the same set of loins for both.

They have been bubbling along for about 3 hours now. I figure another 1 to 1 1/2 and they are done (technically they are "done" as far as meat temp goes now, but I want them to be fork tender and they are not quite there).  The "gravy" is pretty dang good.













20170227_172123.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2017)

You could throw some taters in there.

Richie


----------



## b-one (Feb 27, 2017)

tropics said:


> You could throw some taters in there.
> Richie



No that's gonna be served over rice!


----------



## b-one (Feb 27, 2017)

That sausage sounds tasty! I prefer cream of mushroom soup but to each there own bet the chops will be great one way or the other!:drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2017)

b-one said:


> No that's gonna be served over rice!



Nope! Taters and homemade Kraut! Add some sautéed onions and apples now we have a meal! 

Not being a fungus lover I like chicken or celery cream soup!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2017)

Everything looks great! Nice sausage and meal. 

Point!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 27, 2017)

I thought about that, but the crock pot was pretty full with just the meat.


b-one said:


> No that's gonna be served over rice!


And we have a winner!!!!!  Yep, Jasmine rice... 

Wife had a cake to make so I had to be out of the kitchen fairly early. So we kept it simple.  Easy way to make a meal with pork loin cut into chops and self assembling gravy in the slow cooker. Flavor is mild as the wife is not so much into spices like I am.  I just kick it up at the end by sprinkling on a little extra pepper and a little rub (photo was not "kicked up" yet).  And yes, they were fork tender with no knife needed to eat.













20170227_185847.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 27, 2017


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 28, 2017)

DW51, it all looks tasty! I too have used loin for sausage as is or sometimes adding soy protein concentrate. nice touch with the bacon!


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2017)

Dave that looks good to me,thanks for sharing Points

Richie

Saving this


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2017)

Damn that chop dinner plate looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2017)

Holy pig Dave!

Those chops look amazing!

Point for a fantastic looking meal!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2017)

great post all the way around saving $ on the sausage but it turn out to be interesting combination to get a great finish.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## disco (Mar 11, 2017)

Good looking use of a loin!

Disco


----------

